# CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 auf 870a-UD3?



## Luemmel (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ist dieses Kit CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 OK für den AMD 870 Chipsatz und einem Phenom II x4 955? Oder ist der Value Ram besser geeignet?
Beim Board handelt es sich um ein Gigabyte 870a ud3.

Eine kurze Einschätzung wär super!!

Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Dezember 2010)

Es ist kein AMD Spezifizierter Speicher von daher können wir eine Kompatibilität nicht garantieren.

Hier alle AMD spezifizierten Speicher von uns:

Welcome to Corsair :: Phenom II Memory


----------

